# John Philpot on the less obvious errors of the Arians



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 20, 2020)

It were too long for me to touch their infinite errors they are infected withal. They deny the old testament to be of any authority: David’s psalms be not to be used as prayers and praises to God: and they are almost as bold with the new; for they find fault with the Lord’s Prayer, and affirm that they need not say for themselves, Let “thy kingdom come,” for it is already come upon them: and what need we pray, say they, for that we have already? And we have no sin; wherefore then should we say, “Forgive us our trespasses?” O impudency of all impudencies the greatest! O infidelity more than ever was among the brutish heathen! ...

For more, see John Philpot on the less obvious errors of the Arians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 21, 2020)

One of the strange things about the early Arians was that they still prayed to Christ. Jaroslav Pelikan describes this inconsistency on pages 198-199 of his _The Emergence of the Catholic Tradition_. However, they apparently did revise the Gloria Patri to "Glory be to the Father through the Son in the Holy Spirit."

Reactions: Like 1


----------

